# Florastor + Lactose



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

On the florastor website it says that it contains a small amount of lactose but it is usually not a problem for lactose intolerant people. Have lactose intolerant people found this to be true?


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

This is exactly why I use the primadophilus reuteri, it actually aids with lactose intolerance (which I had but no longer do thanks to the primadophilus reuteri made by natures way)...it also aids with vaginal health (no more yeast infections and such) and high cholesterol.That's why I don't bother with all those other types of probiotics out there, most of them have un-necessary additives, dyes, lactose, sugar, artificial sweetners, all kinds of things that are typically aggrivating to the people who need probiotics the most, which are IBDers and IBSers. Also with the primadophilus, only one/day is needed, not 2-6/day which gets awfully expensive and the primadophilus only costs me 28.00 CDN, some of those other brands cost 35.00 or more and you need more then 1/day...which makes them very pricy in the short run.And mine is very affective, I suffer with lactose intolerance (which I don't worry about anymore because the primadophilus actually aids with lactose intolerance, along with vaginal health and even high cholesterol), I suffer with crohns disease and IBS...3 different issues, and this probiotic has been beneficial for them all.I can't say enough about this one, the only downside is it must be kept refridgerated, but some of the other ones do as well.


----------



## beluga (Sep 19, 2006)

clack013 said:


> On the florastor website it says that it contains a small amount of lactose but it is usually not a problem for lactose intolerant people. Have lactose intolerant people found this to be true?


I'm lactose intolerant and haven't noticed the lactose much in Florastor. Usually I get bloated in response to lactose but don't feel anything bad in response to taking Florastor morning and night. However I'm not strictly dairy-free, for example I'll sprinkle a little cheese on pasta and such, so may also be more used to tolerating small doses of lactose.I tried the Reuteri for a month in the past and found that it made me more gassy and added a weird musty smell, so discontinued it.I actually like Jarrows the most (even compared to Align) and will probably go back to one of theirs when I'm done with the Florastor. But a lot of people in these forums really like Florastor so it seems like the best probiotic varies among individuals.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the amount of lactose in a pill would not be enough to bother lactose intolerant people.It usually take several grams of lactose and you can't put that much in a pill.Generally most probiotics should help with lactose intolerance as a lot of the species used digest lactose and probitoic bacteria by definition do not release gases when they digest any carbohydrate which includes lactose.Usually it is the increase in the normal amount of gas when several grams of lactose hit the colon all at once that is the problem. You can only make as much gas as you put lactose in. It is not an allergy where a tiny trace of something can cause a huge reaction.K.


----------



## Nanc (Sep 25, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Usually the amount of lactose in a pill would not be enough to bother lactose intolerant people.It usually take several grams of lactose and you can't put that much in a pill.Generally most probiotics should help with lactose intolerance as a lot of the species used digest lactose and probitoic bacteria by definition do not release gases when they digest any carbohydrate which includes lactose.Usually it is the increase in the normal amount of gas when several grams of lactose hit the colon all at once that is the problem. You can only make as much gas as you put lactose in. It is not an allergy where a tiny trace of something can cause a huge reaction.K.


Would 1/2 of a milky way dark candy bar contain several grams of lactose to cause gas?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure about that candy bar, but dark chocolate usually doesn't have milk added to it like milk chocolate does.Usually you need more than 8 ounces of milk to get enough lactose to bother anyone who has been in a clinical trial where they look at how much lactose people with lactose intolerance can tolerate.


----------

